# Penn Prevail Surf Rods



## Pilar

I'm looking to buy some quality surf rods in order to get bait out further. I've had decent luck using my 7' rods, but now I'm wanting 10-12' rods. I've read a lot of reviews on Penn Prevail. The consensus seems to be that those are excellent rods. A friend told me he loves his Offshore Angler, Bass Pro branded surf rod. They are certainly priced lower than Penn, but what about quality? I want something that will hold up well in the surf. Any opinions?


----------



## Justin618

I have a 10' prevail on a 5k series reel with 30lb braid. Awesome rod. Slings bait pretty dang good. I love mine.


----------



## Pilar

Justin618 said:


> I have a 10' prevail on a 5k series reel with 30lb braid. Awesome rod. Slings bait pretty dang good. I love mine.


Thanks, Justin. I think I am leaning towards them. The reviews are always positive.


----------



## Justin618

Pilar said:


> Thanks, Justin. I think I am leaning towards them. The reviews are always positive.


You won't be disappointed. It's solid rod. Broke mine in other night on 2 blues and 2 sharks. Nothing major but I got bait. Lol.

Been using a small 1ft leader and 2oz pyramid and it can sling pretty far. Just what I wanted in a rod


----------



## jcallaham

Pilar am going fishing ,pensacola,EOP I'll have some long range surf set up's with me .If you want to try them it's 3416290


----------



## daylate

St Croix Mojo 11' with braid casts farther than any setup I have ever seen. Pricey though at $250


----------



## lowprofile

once you learn to use them, if your not already, conventional reels are the way to go when looking for distance but you don't always have to put your bait over 80yrds. sometimes 20-50 is all that's needed. actually, most of the time that's all that's needed.


----------



## JSaint

I have a penn prevail 9'. It is definitely a good rod for what you pay for. I, like many others, am on a budget when it comes to fishing gear and this rod is one of the better rods I have purchased. I use it both on on the surf and the pier and it does great job.


----------



## Pompano Joe

First, I've never thrown or owned one. But the comments I've seen are the opposite of what you're seeing and hearing, Pilar. I fished Penn Power Stick surf rods in the past, but had to move on because of consistent breakage (casting within well within the published weight limits). I was going to try the prevail, but saw too many breakage complaints in other forums and customer reviews. Have to admit I was tainted by the Power Sticks through. I've used the Penn Torque casting surf rod without issue.

I've had great success with the Bass Pro Shop surf rods. Also have a friend that has one and loves it. 

Another less expensive rod that I've used in the past was the Star Rod Ariel. They're around $70 and served me well for a couple of seasons. I gave the to a friend and he still uses them after a couple more.

Jim Callahan is a great guy and a rod hound! I'd take him up on his generous offer.


----------



## NoMoSurf

lowprofile said:


> once you learn to use them, if your not already, conventional reels are the way to go when looking for distance but you don't always have to put your bait over 80yrds. sometimes 20-50 is all that's needed. actually, most of the time that's all that's needed.


I have caught some of my biggest fish in the surf washout, less than 10ft from dry beach. With that being said, I can cast my Penn Prevail/Mitchell 402 about 100yds with 2-3oz of weight. More than that and my distance goes down.

I have a 10ft Prevail that I bought last year and LOVE it! I was stunned at how effortlessly it casts 2-3oz. A gentle sweep gets the best distances, if I really try to sling it with a power pendulum cast, it gets less. It definitely likes finesse more than power.

I also have an 8ft bass pro rod and my wife uses an 8ft Star Ariel. I like both rods alot and could not tell you which was which if I was blindfolded. The Bass pro rod was about half the price of the Ariel. I caught it on sale. haha But both of these rods really have to be slung to get them to load. But all three are for the same 1-4oz of weight. I have to have the perfect cast to get these two out to 80yds. But they are only 8ft.

I spoke with Pompano Joe in person before I bought my Prevail. He expressed his concerns with breakage and I took them to heart. I did my research and saw what he was talking about. Most of the breakage issues that I saw were with the first gen rods. They are now on gen 2. Also many of the breakages were admitted to possibly the owner's fault in not seating the rod pieces properly. I am now paranoid about checking it every few casts. haha. No problems so far.


----------



## 6.5 mike

I just bought an 11 ft Pervail & have been very pleased with it so far. It's a caster use a ABU 6500 & up to 4 oz without any trouble.


----------



## Pompano Joe

6.5 mike said:


> I just bought an 11 ft Pervail & have been very pleased with it so far. It's a caster use a ABU 6500 & up to 4 oz without any trouble.


Hey Mike, Where are you located? I'd love to throw your Pervail. Where did you find the casting version?


----------



## lowprofile

Pompano Joe said:


> Hey Mike, Where are you located? I'd love to throw your Pervail. Where did you find the casting version?


Joe, bass pro has (at least had) conventional prevails and GBBT kept a few in stock.


----------



## Pilar

Pompano Joe said:


> First, I've never thrown or owned one. But the comments I've seen are the opposite of what you're seeing and hearing, Pilar. I fished Penn Power Stick surf rods in the past, but had to move on because of consistent breakage (casting within well within the published weight limits). I was going to try the prevail, but saw too many breakage complaints in other forums and customer reviews. Have to admit I was tainted by the Power Sticks through. I've used the Penn Torque casting surf rod without issue.
> 
> I've had great success with the Bass Pro Shop surf rods. Also have a friend that has one and loves it.
> 
> Another less expensive rod that I've used in the past was the Star Rod Ariel. They're around $70 and served me well for a couple of seasons. I gave the to a friend and he still uses them after a couple more.
> 
> Jim Callahan is a great guy and a rod hound! I'd take him up on his generous offer.


Thanks for all the information. Much appreciated!


----------



## gaffy

I totally respect Pompano Joe! 

But, I got a couple 10 foot Penn Prevails. My considerations were 1. Weight of the Rod; 2. Two-piece for car; 3. Price; 4. And are they easy to toss a 3 oz. pyramid. 

No breaking yet, but I'm fishing for pomps, etc., and don't battle sharks. I agree with the 30 pound braid. I like Spiderwire, ultra cast, with a Penn SSG 5 or 6000. That braid carries a long ways, but the slick material on its cover can get worn down -- so, when I notice the wind knots, I change out some of the lead line. Everybody has their favorite brands and types of lines. 

Really, 30 pound mono is probably enough for these parts -- but won't get you all the distance. You probably don't need all the distance, ranyhow. The Cajun Red is fine for me -- cheap -- or pick a better mono. 

Heck, the Penn Fierce reel is cheap and mine work great -- suggest fast change-out of the Fierce felt drag washer and insert HT-100 carbon fiber drag washers (on Battle reels and above) is enough spinning reel. Washers available in town or on-line, 4 bucks? The change out is easy -- just the washers. I like the big handles on the Fierce, too.

Works for me. Have fun -- that's the thing.

Gaffy


----------



## ThaFish

lowprofile said:


> Joe, bass pro has (at least had) conventional prevails and GBBT kept a few in stock.


Yup, I remember Gulf Breeze always having a few in stock. Haven't been there in a while though.


----------



## 6.5 mike

Bass Pro at Spainsh Ft, had a couple 10 ft & 2 more 11's when I was there last month. I'm east of Milton off hwy 90 by where Kiley's store used to be, lol.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was thinking of putting a 4/0 on one of these casting rods, maybe a 11-12 footer. Never tried casting a regular 4/0 though, anyone get decent distance out of them?


----------



## lowprofile

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was thinking of putting a 4/0 on one of these casting rods, maybe a 11-12 footer. Never tried casting a regular 4/0 though, anyone get decent distance out of them?


yes but it takes at least an 8&bait rod. I prefere 4/0 size reels for casting larger baits but they aren't ideal for targeting reds and pomps.


----------



## Inn Deep

I love my Ugly sticks. Cannot beat them for the $$$ I do a fair amount of surf fishing for many years. I have the 12'


----------



## Pilar

Inn Deep said:


> I love my Ugly sticks. Cannot beat them for the $$$ I do a fair amount of surf fishing for many years. I have the 12'


My girlfriend picked up a 12' Ugly Stick last week for me. So far I like it. I can cast pretty far with it. It is a bit towards the base of the rod. Feels solid! Still looking at Penn Torque, or Prevail in 10-12' as well.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Pilar said:


> My girlfriend picked up a 12' Ugly Stick last week for me. So far I like it. I can cast pretty far with it. It is a bit towards the base of the rod. Feels solid! Still looking at Penn Torque, or Prevail in 10-12' as well.


Two enthusiastic thumbs up on the Torque. Charkbait had them for $119 last time I looked.


----------



## woodinfliezz

Check out the new penn battalion rods


----------

